# V with wide build?



## MDMVizsla (Mar 14, 2009)

We adopted the youngest of our three rescued Vs, a female, when she was 6 months old. She is now 2 1/2. She is shorter and smaller boned than our older two, and we expected her to stay fairly small. But recently, she started taking on a much wider build and now weighs 50 lbs. Her body is wide! We had expected her to keep the svelte back and shape that we are used to seeing in Vs.

Maddie is a very strong, muscular dog, and extremely active. She gets a high amount of exercise every day: running, playing ball, chasing chipmunks. She does not overeat and is fed only top-quality food and an occasional treat.

Is it possible this is just her breeding? She does not appear to have any health problems, but we are considering having our vet do a full blood work-up, which will be quite expensive. Anyone else have or know of a double-wide V?


----------



## Tenspot (May 4, 2009)

Our V is pretty wide, stocky, but very tall also, and she weighs 66. Our Vet says she is in excellent shape and not heavy. I do think she should come down 2-3 lbs though. She can certainly run and has no issues hunting all day long.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

my boy duke is also wide much more than his brother at thirteen momths


----------



## MDMVizsla (Mar 14, 2009)

After reading these two responses (thanks!) and the "Is this true" thread, I am feeling more confident that our wonderful Maddie may not be all that unusual. I guess I have watched too many confirmation trials and think all Vs look like those slender, chiseled dogs. Our other two Vs are on the taller side at the withers, but they have the shapeliness that dips in right before the hind quarters. Maddie is more box-like.

Her hunting instincts are amazing, and she has a fabulous V personality. I'm beginning to wonder if her extra girth is because she is such an amazing athlete -- maybe it's all muscle!


----------

